# Rspca



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Are they really that bad as a charity?

What happened to the thing where charities were not supposed to be political?

Could they ever really improve?

What are your views?

Rory


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*2002, old but important*

Although this is now five years old, l feel it is somewhat imperative to this thread:

When did the RSPCa as a charity start seriously looking to raise its political profile?

"
RSPCA millions go on politics and HQ (Filed: 24/07/2002)
Critics fear charity is losing sight of its role to help animals, writes Thomas Penny The RSPCA is one of Britain's richest charities. High profile animal welfare work by its uniformed inspectors ensures that it has a steady stream of income from donations and legacies".


rspcapolitics.htm

mmm

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers' Lobby


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

I hate them as a charity and it's not just because of their views on reptiles- my dad's boss had two cats, their neighbours reported one as stray to the RSPCA so they came round, picked up the cat and put it down whilst he was at work. When he asked them furiously why they hadn't asked him aout it they managed to stammer out 'W-we didn't have time'
Pathetic
Ben


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

The point is that they are allowed to be political... not only allowed but they do it with the blessing of the government.

Any questions put to MP's about animal welfare are automatically forwarded to the RSPCA to repond to. How many times have we seen that from people who have taken the time to write to their MP's ?

The RSPCA are already the first port of call for governments and for councils when it comes to looking for inspectors to police the AWA for them.

They are not a charity... they are a super charity and the stand head and shoulders above every other charity in the country.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Charity commission*

Well perhaps as they are such a grand slam 'super charity' they are allowed certain priorities then?

During the Hunt Ban campaign, they were allowed to get away with some very cunning ploys.

The Charity Commission allowed them to get away with this perhaps....if so why?

Probably not.

"One of the commission’s rules states: “A charity must not provide supporters or members of the public with material specifically designed to underpin a party political campaign for or against a Government or particular MP.” 

R


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

They seem to be allowed to get away with a whole cart load of things that other charities are not.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I think they need ALOT of improving!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Then perhaps...?*

Petitions do not need to be raised in connection to their 'activities' but into 'why is a charity allowed such political prowess...mmmm?

R


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

I beleive this was discussed quite a few years back on Cview Rory *winks*, i think the general concensus back then (and i dont see its changed much) is that it would be finantially suicidal to take the RSPCA to issue over there disreguard for their Charity/Political conflicts, and even if such a case did go to court to revoke their status (as an abuse of power) then we could find ourself in the sticky mess of laws being changed to accomdate them and opening up flood doors for other charitys to then abuse peoples money more.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Slant*

Hi, 

In many ways Pam, you would be right.

However, l think the longer that the RSPCA are able to 'just get away' with the political aspects as they do without any challenge, the harder it will be in the long run to do anything about it.

R


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hi,
> 
> In many ways Pam, you would be right.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with that though it's difficult to see what we can really do...
Ben


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I think the RSPCA do good work as in the local animal shelters, they take in stray animals protect alot of at risk animals from cruelty, and do a duty of care, I believe the majority of inspectors join the job with all the right ideas at heart they love animals and want to help.

But I dont think as a charity the HQ is very good, someone mentioned before that the rescue shelters have to do all their own fundraising in order to run, yet the RSPCA have millions of pounds in the bank someone mentioned about a £6 million refurb of their HQ, whats that about?? how can a charity justify spending that sort of money. 

Also they advertise on TV quite regularly big adverts the latest with Simon Cowell and Fern Cotton doing the voice overs, they say how they need our money, they recieve no government funding and rely purely one their own fundraising "so please spare £3 a month".

I dont know this for a fact but I would imagine they paid Simon and Fern to be on the advert, what I do know though is it costs practically £25,000 for a run of 20 or so adverts, I know this because they said it on dragons den one day, and I see no reason for them to pick untrue figures out of the air. Now 25,000 is not small money thats some serious wedge, if they can fund these adverts think what say £50,000 would do if it was shared out around their rescue shelters.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi guys, ive just spoken to someone higher up in the rspca about future campaigns/policys in the future and they were saying that reptiles aren't as high up as we all believe, their main concern is the adherance to the awb( we all know the concerns there) and the person on the line said the most useful thing that experienced reptile keepers could do to help their profile would be to contact their local rspca centres and get set up as a rescue/adopter and reduce the amount of animals kept in their centres

There kinda is some common sense to that statement though, the less animals they have in their care the less ammunition they have to fire at us

Im not nieve enough to take everything they said as the gospal but its something to consider


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

that did actually cross my mind Jay because on their active campaigns page theres no mention of reptiles


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> the person on the line said the most useful thing that experienced reptile keepers could do to help their profile would be to contact their local rspca centres and get set up as a rescue/adopter and reduce the amount of animals kept in their centres



About 6-7 years ago, I went to the RSPCA centre near me as I had a spare vivarium with the intention of offering a reptile a home as I had a spare vivarium at the time. I was told that the centres themselves do not keep reptiles as they do not have the facilities for them. They take them to volunteers who know what they are doing and if I wanted to help, I could phone the district chief and offer my services.

I phoned said chief and never heard a word from them.

The point is though... they do not keep them at their centres.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

ratboy said:


> About 6-7 years ago, I went to the RSPCA centre near me as I had a spare vivarium with the intention of offering a reptile a home as I had a spare vivarium at the time. I was told that the centres themselves do not keep reptiles as they do not have the facilities for them. They take them to volunteers who know what they are doing and if I wanted to help, I could phone the district chief and offer my services.
> 
> I phoned said chief and never heard a word from them.
> 
> The point is though... they do not keep them at their centres.


 
not sure what she was on about then? maybe its worth knowlegable keepers contacting and offering care if they can, maybe its a case of sleeping with the enemy to help the hobby? or possibly contacting the volenteers and being a run off for them, taking a number of smaller species(or whatever you can house), may help the volenteers and help the pr of us all

Just a thought


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> maybe its a case of sleeping with the enemy to help the hobby?
> 
> Just a thought


I would as long as she was pretty, James Bond style


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I would as long as she was pretty, James Bond style


:lol2:Good on ya mate! There's the team spirit and I have to confess that I too would be willing to make the ultimate sacrifice in this particular situation!
Ben


----------

